

Ask HN: How the heck do you reach Quora with feedback - andywood

These mothers are so closed, I can&#x27;t even find anything about them or how to raise a concern, on the site. And that&#x27;s what I wanted to raise a concern about.<p>Well played, Quora. I can see someone there knows Godel.
======
andywood
I just want to see start ups who frustrate and waste people's time get better.
That's all.

